# Sky Mexico Receiver Codes



## MadridCat (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a sky Mexico receiver, Motorola DTH-330, and I need the installation codes ("codigos digitos"). Can anyone assist me w/ this? Where can I find technical info.?


----------



## smartsky (Jul 19, 2005)

Checa con un distribuidor de servicio por satelite en donde estas, quiza ellos te puedan ayudar si no llevate el receptor a Mexico y que alla te lo programen..


----------



## MadridCat (Jul 13, 2005)

Estoy aqui y no puedo viajar a Mexico ahora. Quiero intentarlo desde aqui. Necesito que alguien me facilite la clave.


----------



## dish500 (Aug 2, 2005)

is it that dificult to pick up signal from PAS9, I LIVE IN WASHINGTON STATE i am trying to find signal with a 32 inch dish and a ku band lnb i have alresdy tried with a c-band and have not been able to find signal, the rceiver i have has a paid subscription and i broght it with me , but i cannot find signal. i know the azimuth is 110 and elevation is about 10 or 11, can some one help me .


----------

